# ONR Wash&Shine 2012 vs Ultima Waterless wash plus



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

I have notice that there isn't so many reviews about these two products.
So I decided to do one battle against those two products.

Products are: ONR Wash&Shine 2012 and Ultima Waterless Wash Plus
Let the battle begin.

First impressions of products:

ONR Wash&Shine 2012
Color: Light blue
Scent: Mild (undefined, okay scent)

Ultima Waterless Wash Plus
Color: Light green
Scent: Very nice tropical fruit? (little bit same as Wolf's "Mean Green")

I rinsed car with using 10litre bucket of water. After that I diluted both products. 9 litre water and 30ml product. (I used same dilution rate before when I reviewed Wolf's "Mean Green" so you can see difference.)


Water, Ultima Waterless Wash Plus, ONR Wash&Shine 2012 by #sm81#, on Flickr

I decided to use also prespray like before. 600 ml water 25 ml products. (Strong dilution rate.)


Presprays by #sm81#, on Flickr

Wash routine was: Rinse with water. Waiting and photographing. Drivers side, half of roof, bonnet and tailgate was washed using Ultima Waterless Wash Plus. Passenger side, half of roof, bonnet and tailgate was washed using ONR Wash&Shine 2012. I used dedicated washing liquid, prespray and MF towel with both side. I used only one side of MF towel when I was drying the car so you can see the possible dirt differences what my occur after wash.
Because I used only one washmitt I decided to use only one side with each product.

Washing method: Roof, glasses, bonnet, upper part of doors, down part of doors, tailgate, front end. After washing each section I dried it straight away.
Washing temperature was +3 celsius.

Here we go:


Dirty car before wash by #sm81#, on Flickr


Ultima Waterless Wash Plus side before wash by #sm81#, on Flickr


ONR Wash&Shine 2012 side before wash by #sm81#, on Flickr


Before wash by #sm81#, on Flickr


After rinsing with water (1) by #sm81#, on Flickr


After rinsing with water (2) by #sm81#, on Flickr


After rinsing with water (3) by #sm81#, on Flickr


ONR Wash&Shine 2012 fifty-fifty by #sm81#, on Flickr


After ONR Wash&Shine 2012 prespray by #sm81#, on Flickr

Let see what kind of results we get:thumb:


Ultima Waterless Wash Plus side after washing by #sm81#, on Flickr


Ultima Waterless Wash Plus side after washing (2) by #sm81#, on Flickr


After wash, left Ultima, right ONR 2012 by #sm81#, on Flickr


ONR Wash&Shine 2012 side after wash by #sm81#, on Flickr


Presprays after by #sm81#, on Flickr

So which one was better? Hmmm.... lets see more pics


Dirt after Ultima Waterless Wash Plus by #sm81#, on Flickr


Dirt after ONR Wash&Shine 2012 wash by #sm81#, on Flickr


Washmitt after Ultima Waterless Wash Plus by #sm81#, on Flickr


Washmitt after ONR Wash&Shine 2012 by #sm81#, on Flickr


MF drying cloth after Ultima Waterless Wash Plus by #sm81#, on Flickr


MF drying cloth after ONR Wash&Shine 2012 by #sm81#, on Flickr

So what was my conclusion? After all there aren't so much difference. I do feel that Ultima was bit more slicker and it gives you more "feeling" that it cleans better than ONR 2012. It has also nicer scent and it leaves better surface after wash IMO.

If I should choice one rinseless product only (Wolf's Wash&Wipe "Mean Green", ONR Wash&Shine 2012 or Ultima Waterless Wash Plus) and I wouldn't have to think about money issue I would choice Ultima Waterless Wash Plus. Why? Because it feels just right; scent, color, slickness and cleaning ability was best of all. But unfortunately I must think money issues also. So my choice is still Wolf's Wash&Wipe "Mean Green". It gives best money/value ratio.:thumb:

Ratings:

Ultima Waterless Wash Plus
Color:10
Scent:9
Cleaning power:9
Feeling of slickness:10
Total: 9,5

ONR Wash&Shine 2012
Color:8
Scent:8
Cleaning power 9
Feeling of slickness:8
Total: 8,25

Wolf's Wash&Wipe "Mean Green"
Color:7
Scent:8
Cleaning power:9
Feeling of slickness:9
Total:8,25 (Best value)

This test is independent and totally my opinion:detailer:


----------



## rapidTS (Feb 24, 2010)

very good review :thumb:

love the ultima green color.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

By the way: LSP was Wolf's Hard Body+Carpro Reload


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for the taking the time out to do a great review for us. I think if the Ultima is easier to get hold of, I might just order it in a day or two!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nicely Done...:thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for taking the time to do this


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice review , ONR always seems to attract the attention on here which is why I have it. Good to see the alternatives. :thumb: 
I used ONR myself recently when the car was speckled with sand from the rain. I was a concerned after drying off to see streaks of sand on the surface showing in the sunlight. That will be down to my drying but I only use a light touch after ONR and I think the dirt on your cloths supports why. I will only use it myself when the car is dusty, I just thought I would give it more of a test at the time.

Thanks for taking time to show your results.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

My go to product is still Wolf's Wash and Wipe and my favorite is Ultima


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

I should make new review but there needs to be also Bilt Hamber and other manufacturers products...


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

sm81 said:


> I should make new review but there needs to be also Bilt Hamber and other manufacturers products...


We couldn`t really get the Ultima in this country although I bought a few bottles before it stopped,
Did you notice it smells and looks like 3D waterless wash ?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Haven't tried 3D products.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Have you tried Garry Deans infinite use as no-rinse or waterless wash yet?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Nope... Don't want to pay postal for that only.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

sm81 said:


> Nope... Don't want to pay postal for that only.


Where is it you live/located at?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Latvia.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Ah well, probably gonna be a bit expensive for me to send you some to try :lol: I've got a bottle that I bought last year and only used once.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Is it good stuff? Does it leaves anything behinds?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

m1pui said:


> Ah well, probably gonna be a bit expensive for me to send you some to try :lol: I've got a bottle that I bought last year and only used once.


Hey Pui, I would like to try some Garry Deans Infinite, I`m right into waterless washing and must have about 50 different types, maybe we could do swop or something


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Hey Pui, I would like to try some Garry Deans Infinite, I`m right into waterless washing and must have about 50 different types.


Which is your favorite?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

sm81 said:


> Which is your favorite?


Horses for courses bud, some are better than others for different situations, ONR original still takes some beating overall but I do have some I don`t care for, mainly the early types such as Onedrywash


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

It doesn't cause any swirls... Hilarious clip


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

sm81 said:


> Is it good stuff? Does it leaves anything behinds?


TBH I couldn't really say. I only tried it once and it just didn't do it for me in the way that Wolf's or ONR did. It's been sitting in a box since then.

Have just replied to Diesel Dave so maybe he'll be able to answer your question in due course :thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

m1pui said:


> TBH I couldn't really say. I only tried it once and it just didn't do it for me in the way that Wolf's or ONR did. It's been sitting in a box since then.
> 
> Have just replied to Diesel Dave so maybe he'll be able to answer your question in due course :thumb:


Will do, did you dilute it enough Pui ? its only 30mls to 4 gals of water as a waterless wash and 75mls to a gal for a detail spray


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I did rinseless wash and used 1oz (so 30ml) to a bit over 12 litres. At the time I was working on the basis that the label said 1oz to 3-4 gallons so planned on starting strong then working down. Didn't get that far though lol


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

m1pui said:


> I did rinseless wash and used 1oz (so 30ml) to a bit over 12 litres. At the time I was working on the basis that the label said 1oz to 3-4 gallons so planned on starting strong then working down. Didn't get that far though lol


Theres more than an oz out of the bottle


----------

